# Individual pot pie crusts...pre-made?



## Jared_mizanin (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello,

I'll admit I'm not much of a cook, but for a special for the family bar I'm thinking of making individual chicken pot pies.  The pie crust, as I'm thinking, will probably be the hardest part to make.  Do they sell pre-made pot pie crusts?  I'm hoping they aren't too expensive?


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2010)

You can use any dough yuo like, there is a bunch of different ones in the frozen sections. All you will have to is to cut it to fit your form. The individual pie crusts that I have seen never had the top, and you will need it for chicken pot pie.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

I use frozen puff pastry and cut them into the size I need... I love the light, airy texture of puff pastry, and it's easy to work with...


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2010)

I too love pastry dough, mmm


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 4, 2010)

I use regular refrigerator pie crust.  Just cutit to fit.  You might want to try a few and see which one you like best.  I like my local store brand instead of the name brands.  You can also use puff pasty or even make biscuit dough and use that as a topping.  

How did some of the other menu ideas go over at the bar?


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2010)

Yet another vote for puff pastry here.  It would be far more impressive for company.  Brush the tops with some beaten egg before baking.  Turns out just gorgeous, and Delicious too!! 
I use Pepperage Farm in the frozen section.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2010)

You can use puff pastry or purchased pie crusts and cut them to the right size/shape and apply them to the pot pie and freeze it as a unit.

You could also just cut the crusts to size and freeze them.  Then defrost and add to the pot pie before heating.

The puff pastry is a more impressive crust but the pie crust is also very good on a pot pie.

All that being said, you could make your own pie crusts and freeze them the same ways.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Yet another vote for puff pastry here.  It would be far more impressive for company.  Brush the tops with some beaten egg before baking.  Turns out just gorgeous, and Delicious too!!
> I use Pepperage Farm in the frozen section.



I use pepperage farm also K and after brushing the tops with egg I use a course sea salt, and course black pepper on top... It's really good...


----------



## MostlyWater (Jun 4, 2010)

puff pastry is the BEST !  you can make a fishy pot pie, too.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 4, 2010)

so, when you use puff pastry, that is for the top crust, right? (unless you are doing it with puff pastry shells that are filled after baking)
OP: are you thinking about a double crust pot pie, or just a top crust?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes I only use it for a top crust as they puff like crazy I don't think you need a bottom crust, especially if they are single servings...


----------

